# removal of POC with polyp forceps



## newellj (Feb 7, 2008)

Patient has bleeding etc. Also has a Mirena IUD in place. Provider views products coming from the os. And using the forceps she gently removed the products  which were believed to be placental remnants. She did not move the IUD Speculum was removed.
I am having the hardest time coding this. 
Help please


----------

